# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > منتدي التصميم وابداعات الاعضاء >  >  الوجه الحقيقى لصحافة الجلافيط 3( عدد خاص)

## محمد عامر بشير

*
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
واتصفري
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*لا بالحد يا محمد الدورة دي الصحيفة ابداع ولابد من النشر في الفيس اسمح لي بالنشر
                        	*

----------


## معتز المكى

*تهئ تهئ تهئ هههههههههههههههههه

صفر دولى..
وفضيحة دوليـــــــــة ...
*

----------


## محمد عامر بشير

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

لا بالحد يا محمد الدورة دي الصحيفة ابداع ولابد من النشر في الفيس اسمح لي بالنشر




تسلم عجبكو وابقى داخل
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*والله روعة الروعة يامحمد يارائع
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*بجد مبااااااااااااااااااااااالغة يا ابو حميد .. وبعد اذنك سوف انشرها فى المحبين والجماهير اذا ما عندك مانع ؟؟
مع الاشارة الى حصرية اون لاين فى البوست ..
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*الصفر ده مباريهم من زمن جدي عرس حبوبتي
ياخي ده لايوق جنس لياقه

محمد بالجد انت قمة في الابداع
*

----------


## محمد عامر بشير

*[QUOTE=mido77;313932]بجد مبااااااااااااااااااااااالغة يا ابو حميد .. وبعد اذنك سوف انشرها فى المحبين والجماهير اذا ما عندك مانع ؟؟
مع الاشارة الى حصرية اون لاين فى البوست ..[/QUOTE
تسلم ياميدو واتفضل يا سيدى 
صحيفة الجلافيط ملك للشعب
                        	*

----------


## محمد عامر بشير

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

الصفر ده مباريهم من زمن جدي عرس حبوبتي
ياخي ده لايوق جنس لياقه

محمد بالجد انت قمة في الابداع




ود البقة 
انت الاروع يا حبيبنا
وتسلم كتير
                        	*

----------


## محمد عامر بشير

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

والله روعة الروعة يامحمد يارائع



كسلاوى 
يديك العافية يا صفوة
الصفوة ديل ما روعة دائما

ههههههه

تسلم كتير
                        	*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*هههههههههههههههههههه محمد عامر أنا بعد دا حا أوصف بيتكم لى البلطجية و الشبيحة و الأولتراس
و إتشبحى و إتهمشرى 
*

----------

